# suspend rotto [(sort of) SOLVED]

## Onip

ciao a tutti,

sono correntemente bloccato con tuxonice-sources-2.6.37 (che tra l'altro non è nemmeno più in portage) a causa del fatto che il suspend to ram è assolutamente rotto con tutti i kernel posteriori: lo schermo diventa nero, ma non è spento, il pc rimane acceso ma completamente bloccato.

I vari log non mi danno nessun tipo di informazione utile, quindi la mia domanda è: ci sono cambiamenti "noti" da fare nella configurazione di pm-utils e\o kernel che io ho mancato?

In alternativa avete suggerimenti?

Grazie

----------

## Onip

nessun indizio?

Un'altra differenza che ho notato è che alla fase "Waiting for uevents (qualcosa)" in fase di avvio con il kernel nuovo impiega molto più tempo.

Grazie ancora

p.s. so che non sto dando molte informazioni, il problema è che i log di pm dicono che va tutto bene e io non so dove andare a parare.

p.p.s. eventualmente suspend e hibernate funzionano anche con i gentoo sources?

----------

## darkmanPPT

funzionano con gentoo-sources perchè io lo uso e funziona assai bene.

----------

## ago

 *Onip wrote:*   

> p.p.s. eventualmente suspend e hibernate funzionano anche con i gentoo sources?

 

Per quello che so non è solo questione di gentoo-sources o meno. Il tutto è relazionato tra hardware e software. Esempio:

Appena acquistai il pc nuovo più di un anno fa il suspend non funzionava, ora con i nuovi kernel funziona a meraviglia. Sul notebook e netbook ha sempre funzionato..

----------

## Onip

passando a gentoo sources il problema pare risolto.

bah...

grazie a tutti

----------

## ago

che versione?

----------

## Onip

3.2.12, l'ultima stabile.

Gli ultimi tuxonice funzionanti erano i 2.6.37-qualcosa

----------

